# Hymer Habitation damp test



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the leeway given by Hymer as to how long either side of the due date you can have the habitation damp test done and still retain the warranty?
Many thanks
Mike and Marion


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

6 months either side of due date (from date of first registration).

Pete


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I always thought that it was one month either side of warranty date, I could be wrong however.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My information supplied by HymerUK when I asked them this very question a while back, so pretty confident its correct. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I was told 90 days when we had our Hymer.


Richard...


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Six months I gather. I was nearly over but the servicing dealer reassured me up to 6 months was fine. I don't think this was cummulative though. IE getting it done every 18 months.

D.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I asked Hymer at Bad Waldsee and they said up to 6 months later the first year but then within 12 months thereafter.
Sal


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Habitation Check leeway*

We had our Hymer Habitation checked in October and Hymer UK told us there was a 6 month leeway.This seems to be the majority answer.
Thanks
Samsung


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

hi,
had mine done at bad waldsee in november and its 3 months either side of last test.
mike.


----------

